# Cachecard Installation gone wrong



## EBJ (Jan 25, 2003)

Hello all

I have an almost identical problem as Registered User: *uglysister*. His problem was in the thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4719066&highlight=cachecard#post4719066

As a favour to a friend, I was installing a cachecard. Looks like I have fallen at the first hurdle.

I've attached the Tivo drive to my PC as a Primary Slave, and jumpered it accordingly.

Following instructions from silicondust when i enter 
/nic_install/nic_install cachecard

I get the error - Unable to access mfs 
I then entered the following command:

nic_install cachecard --force 2.5.S-01-1-023

The drivers seemed to install as I was able to configure the network setting etc. But when I placed the drive back into the Tivo, it failed to boot and I have a blank screen. I also notice the green light at the front of the Tivo flashes occasionally. 
Placing the drive back into the PC in order to reattempt the cachecard driver install, I get this error

Error - Unable to mount partition "dev/hdb7" (22)

I understand from the info on screen that hdb7 is the active root partition.

The bios indicates the Tivo Quantum drive is 40GB.

I would appreciate any advice anyone could offer, as I broke the golden rule in not backing up the drive prior to the upgrade. Thank you.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

EBJ said:


> The bios indicates the Tivo Quantum drive is 40GB.


Would anyone really install a Cachecard without also upgrading the now totally clapped out and far too small original 40gb Quantum drives? 

The word Qunlock applicable only to dealing with Quantum and Maxtor drives springs to mind as a possible likely obstacle here.

See www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade.html and do a find for Qunlock.

I think the Cachecard installation guide rather assumes you won't have the original Quantum drives in the machine anymore, hence omitting the Qunlock part of the process required in this case.


----------



## EBJ (Jan 25, 2003)

I should have pointed out that this system has 2 drives. Following instructions, the cachecard drivers were meant to be installed on the first boot drive, which in this case happens to be the original Quantum drive. This is a process I carried out successfully on my own Tivo.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

EBJ said:


> I should have pointed out that this system has 2 drives. Following instructions, the cachecard drivers were meant to be installed on the first boot drive, which in this case happens to be the original Quantum drive. This is a process I carried out successfully on my own Tivo.


Any remaining Quantum drive is now so old and provides so little capacity that you really should kick it out while you are going to the trouble of opening the Tivo and attaching drives to your desktop PC.

You do realise that when the Quantum fails, as it surely will, in the next few months then all recordings will be lost.


----------



## EBJ (Jan 25, 2003)

I appreciate your response Pete77, and I intend to replace to replace the old Quantum ASAP. However, my primary concern is mounting the active partition to ensure all is not lost at this stage. Going to check the Qunlock procedure right now.


----------



## EBJ (Jan 25, 2003)

Tried the Qunlock by creating a boot disk, but still no change. Still cannot mount the active root partition. Does anyone think I should use a third party diagnostic software?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

EBJ said:


> Tried the Qunlock by creating a boot disk, but still no change. Still cannot mount the active root partition. Does anyone think I should a third party diagnostic software?


Never heard of anyone installing Cachecard drivers on a Quantum drive before I have to say. You really need blindlemon's advice on this one I think. Hopefully he will be along soon.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Never heard of anyone installing Cachecard drivers on a Quantum drive before I have to say.


I have on one of mine, which is also a 40 + 80 setup.

Personally I find 120Gb is plenty.

Any how; just checking you did change the jumpers back again?


----------



## EBJ (Jan 25, 2003)

Yep, changed jumpers back. In fact, I have just changed the HD configuration by making the Tivo drive the Secondary Master (which is what I should have done in the first place), but this didn't change anything. I still get the Error (22) code making me unable to mount the active partition.

Looking at some old threads, I see I am not alone with this problem. Other fixes were ensuring your jumpers were correct and connecting the Tivo drive as the Secondary Master.

I get the feeling that the "force" command I used is when it started to go wrong. Trying to think of other ideas.


----------



## EBJ (Jan 25, 2003)

I guess throughout this mess, I must have booted up in Windows XP while the Tivo drive was connected, screwing things up in the process. So, following advice, I shall attempt MakeTivoBootable. 

I have researched the numerous threads in this forum, and will attempt the process to bring the drive back to life. 

My Fat 32 partition is on hda5 
My active root partition that fails to mount is on hdb7 
My CDROM is on hdc 
I am using MFSTools2 to boot 

Boot from MFSTools2 

Enter command: 
mount /dev/hda5 /mnt 

then enter: 
cd /mnt 

then enter: 
./MakeTiVoBootable -d /dev/hdX --pk 3 --ak 6 --bp root=/dev/hda4 

or if that doesn't work, try this: 
./MakeTiVoBootable -d /dev/hdX --pk 6 --ak 3 --bp root=/dev/hda7 


Question is: Do the hda4 and hda7 represent the active root partition that fails to mount? If so, I guess it should be changed to hdb7. 

Finally, I note from various blurb that it is advised to enter: vmlnodma hdb=bswap hdc=bswap hdd=bswap 
If so, should this command be entered at the beginning or end? Or does it matter? 

Thanks to anyone who can submit any advice to a much frustrated Tivo lover.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

For the 4 and the 7, use whichever is the active boot partition. It does no harm to try both.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Try both, using 4 and then 7. 

Where it says /dev/hdX use /dev/hdb

If you are booting from the LBA48 CD then enter the vmlnodma command at the root: prompt during the boot process; if booting from a NIC CD from Silicondust then leave it out as these CDs always boot byteswapped anyway.


----------



## EBJ (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks for the response. Tackling the MakeTiVOBootable process, but keep hitting the "command not found" line while entering the MakeTivoBootable... command line. It doesn't seem to find my Fat32 partition which contains the file. Scrolling up the pages lurks "Partition Check" that underneath shows:
hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 >

Entering both hda2 and hda5 makes no difference. Oncve i boot to the # prompt, I enter:
mount /dev/hda5 /mnt
cd /mnt

I have also tried:
mount /dev/hda2 /mnt
cd /mnt

Is there any other way of ensuring the correct Fat32 partition? I used Partition Magic.

Thanks


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If you have a floppy drive then just transfer maketivobootable to that and mount it with 

mount /dev/fd0 -t vfat /mnt

Then enter:
cd /mnt
./MakeTiVoBootable -d /dev/hdb --pk 3 --ak 6 --bp root=/dev/hda4 

and if that doesn't work, repeat with 

cd /mnt
./MakeTiVoBootable -d /dev/hdb --pk 6 --ak 3 --bp root=/dev/hda7


----------



## EBJ (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks for the tip. Will try later today. Your guidance is most appreciated.


----------



## EBJ (Jan 25, 2003)

Eventually located the MTB file via the Fat32 partition. Progress. But when entering:

./MakeTiVoBootable -d /dev/hdb --pk 3 --ak 6 --bp root=/dev/hda4 

or...

./MakeTiVoBootable -d /dev/hdb --pk 6 --ak 3 --bp root=/dev/hda7

I get:

./MakeTivoBootable /lib/libc.so.6: version 'GLIBC_2.1.3' not found (required by Make TiVoBootable

Any ideas?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You need to boot frrom a more recent linux CD. Try the LBA48 1.0 CD (with the vmlnodma hdb=bswap option) or the Silicondust NIC CD


----------



## EBJ (Jan 25, 2003)

Tried the Silicondust CD boot, but still same 'GLIBC_2.1.3' error. Could it be the last entry on the command line? .../dev/hda4 or .../dev/hda7. Not sure why this is entered, as it referring to my C drive.


----------



## EBJ (Jan 25, 2003)

I may have finally been successful. Tried the LBA48 1.0 CD, and I think it's worked. Got the message: This could damage your hards drives. Tentatively pressed Y, and in a flash, I'm back to the prompt. Is it that quick? How can I tell if the magic has worked?


----------



## EBJ (Jan 25, 2003)

I feel I'm at the 11th Hour. Booted from the cachecard CD to reinstall the drivers and it found and successfully mounted the Active Root partition. The only thing is, the Var Partition could not be mounted. Does this make a significant difference? Haven't yet tried it in the Tivo but will later this evening, with my fingers crossed.


----------



## EBJ (Jan 25, 2003)

Well I have just tried it in the Tivo and I did get a bit further, ie I no longer get a black screen but I'm caught in a loop in 'Welcome' and 'Almost There...' 

No doubt this is caused by the Var partition on hdb9 failing to mount. Do you think it's a case of running MakeTiVoBootable again? After several hours of attempts, I now proficient in this exercise. If only I could mount the Var partition, I would be celebrating!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

EBJ said:


> Well I have just tried it in the Tivo and I did get a bit further, ie I no longer get a black screen but I'm caught in a loop in 'Welcome' and 'Almost There...'
> 
> No doubt this is caused by the Var partition on hdb9 failing to mount. Do you think it's a case of running MakeTiVoBootable again? After several hours of attempts, I now proficient in this exercise. If only I could mount the Var partition, I would be celebrating!


I'm sure that blindlemon knows the answer and will be along soon to tell you.

Don't be tempted to do anything silly though that you might regret later while you are waiting for his reply.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I'm sure that blindlemon knows the answer


I'm touched by your faith Pete77 but without the drive in my hand it's not easy to tell what the problem now is.

I would suggest forcing a GSOD with kickstart options 57 or 58 (or mfsassert -please from the bash prompt) and hoping that clears it.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> I'm touched by your faith Pete77 but without the drive in my hand it's not easy to tell what the problem now is.
> 
> I would suggest forcing a GSOD with kickstart options 57 or 58 (or mfsassert -please from the bash prompt) and hoping that clears it.


Always a faithful disciple here when it comes to matters of detailed technical knowledge.

The heretic in me only ever appears on the issue of whether moderately technically competent individuals in the forum are better off both financially and spiritually learning how to do an upgrade themselves rather than taking the lazy man's way out and buying the fully pre configured solution from your shop or Dave's shop.

To be fair I think you only really take the money of people who have already firmly made up their mind at the outset that they don't want to and/or have the time to do all this kind of stuff themselves.


----------



## EBJ (Jan 25, 2003)

Thank you all. Next step is certainly kickstart. You were right Pete77 - I was on the verge of being seriously silly by jumping up and down on the drive in the vain hope it would suddenly work. I'm not kidding!


----------



## kezzy1966 (Nov 8, 2002)

Hi, I have the same error as yourself on using MakeTivoBootable:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4780776&highlight=GLIBC_2+1+3#post4780776

Did you manage to sort it out? If so, could you tell me as it driving me mad.

Kind Regards,

Kieran 
[email protected]


----------

